# Shaft Liner



## R.E. Plaster (Jun 27, 2009)

We are installing 1" shaft liner in two elevators, I personally have never installed this system usually the elevator shafts that I have worked on have been concrete, or we were able to hang two layers of 5/8 X and fire tape.
The question that I have is once the pannels are installed do you still fire tape the two foot joints or can you apply some fire caulk between the joints when installing. Any good advice:whistling2: would be appreciated


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

What are the blg. codes ? what does the inspectors have to say in this regard ? You may be able to get away with it... personally i think it is just faster and way cheaper to fire tape.


----------



## R.E. Plaster (Jun 27, 2009)

The plans are spect out on using the shaft liner system I talked to the PM about doubling 5/8 but he wants to go with what is drawn on the plans which is using 1" liner pannels with the J runners and h studs


----------



## R.E. Plaster (Jun 27, 2009)

What no help anyone


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

man i'd love to help ya but i've only done mine with 5/8 drywall firetaped your talking chinese to me with this shatliner biz, kinda sounds like a condom to me lol.


----------



## rckslash2010 (Mar 15, 2009)

How would you be able to fire tape the joints when there covered up by the flange of the channel? I have never, or have never seen a shaft wall system fire taped.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Try USG handbook. Or get RFI from architect.


----------



## dawes11 (Jan 21, 2009)

We have done these a up in seattle and we use the 1" board between the h studs, no fire tape or caulking required. Then the front of the shaft wall, the part you see, gets either a single or sometimes double layer of 5/8" wich is then firetaped or finished depending on specs.


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

dawes11 said:


> We have done these a up in seattle and we use the 1" board between the h studs, no fire tape or caulking required. Then the front of the shaft wall, the part you see, gets either a single or sometimes double layer of 5/8" wich is then firetaped or finished depending on specs.


 
yeah what he said !!! ours have always required two layers of 5/8, fire taped all the way around the shaft (unless there is a block wall that the shaft is up against) and also fire caulked to the concrete top and bottem.

that 1" S**t don't cut like 1/2" either!!!!!


----------



## R.E. Plaster (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey, thanks for the info everyone. I've done a lot of research on this stuff and it's just like you've said. You have just reafirmed what I was learning about this stuff. It's not rocket science but has to be done right.


----------

